# Razorbacks; Heavy Bolters or Lascannons?



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

I need some other insights about how i model my razorbacks. To buy additional Razorback turrets for versatility isn't cheap! So for the time being I have to go with what i glue. 

Who thinks what out there?!! Twin-linked Laser Cannons or Twin-linked Heavy Bolters? Pros and Cons based on you lots individual experiences. 

Most Appreciative, me


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Who is the razorback for? Also how much anti-tank firepower is in the list or is the list lacking anti-infantry firepower?

Answer that and Bob's yer uncle.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Depends which Codex you're using. With Dark Angels and Codex Space Marines I prefer the heavy bolters whereas Black Templars and Space Wolves are better off with lascannons. Blood Angels are best with heavy flamers or assault cannons.


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

im running a vanilla marine army with a lot of ranged punch and some mid range in the form of sternguard w/ rhino. the sterns, pred-autocannon and typhoon are my best infantry control. yet the predator has bigger targets most of the times. at 2k ill run 3 razorbacks. where my initial intention was to put all in tllc and am in doubt because of the need to run ahead, seize objectives and take care of cc threats. one laz shot doesn't do much to 20-30 orcs running at me.. so that's why i ask.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I would say it completely depends on what is riding with them. I mean, a dev squad with a tllc razorback is alot of antitank pop, even moreso if you are a space wolf. 

But then again if you are driving a combat squad with shorter ranged special weapons, and you feel they need more anti-infantry, a heavy bolter would be nice. On the flipside, that same combat squad could have the ML and sit in the back and shoot with the TLLC Razorback.

I personally would use TLLC razorbacks, as I am somewhat lacking on long range antitank capability (i got lots of meltas though, haha)


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

heavy bolter is never worth it in my opinion, since if you're gonna take a heavy bolter you'd be better off with a rhino and using the 2 firing points to shoot special/heavy weapons out of it. the best option is LC/TLPG which gives you the maximum amount of mid/high S shots. However, keep in mind that you will want to move the RB only 6 inches a turn, because you NEED to shoot with it every turn.

43


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

well, how bout the Mrk 1 variant? twin linked plasma guns and a lascannon? it cost the same amount as the TWLC, and you get 2 shots that have great AP value. sure, TLHB, with its 3 shots is ok for massed infantry, and the TWLC is good as a tank killer, i think the versatile role would be the TLPG&LC. against infantry, guaranteed to kill even the most heavily armored opponent. the lascannon can be used to seek out the hvy armor, (leman russ, dreadnoughts, land raider, and so on) and have enough power to punch through it.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

One of my favourites has to be the TL Assault Cannon, they cost the same as TLLC but have three more shots and can Rend, they can penetrate armour 14 with a helluva lot of luck and can mow down troops.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are playing vanilla SMurfs, then go with lasplas. It really is your best option. Standing still it's an s9 and a tls7 shot, if you can get close it's basically a reaper autocannon. It counts as two guns for the purpose of weapons destroyed, and if gives you the most options.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Go oldschool, go las/plas, Good anti tank, great angainst heavy infantry/light vehicles, and counts as having 2 weapons too.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Forty Three said:


> heavy bolter is never worth it in my opinion, since if you're gonna take a heavy bolter you'd be better off with a rhino and using the 2 firing points to shoot special/heavy weapons out of it. the best option is LC/TLPG which gives you the maximum amount of mid/high S shots. However, keep in mind that you will want to move the RB only 6 inches a turn, because you NEED to shoot with it every turn.
> 
> 43


Erm, if you move it 6" you can't fire both Plas and Las. Unless you ment RB in general?

I'd prefer the Lascannon over the Las/Plas anyways. The Plamsa gun wants to get close, which isn't fun when there's Melta and stuff around.

Being able to move and re-roll hits with the Lascannon is better than the option to stay still and add an extra shot at 24" IMO.


----------



## De Cole Train (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally like the twin-linked Assault cannons because you get more shots than a heavy bolter, their rending weapons, and actualy not too shabby at countering armour.

But if i had to choose between those two i would take the lascannons because they can counter just about anything xD.


----------

